# Switch to Steel in my Driver??



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a Titleist 983k with the speeder shaft, Iam more than happy with the distance that I hit the ball so Iam not worried about losing a few yards by switching to a steel shaft. But what would the advantage be? I see Tiger still using steel in his driver so is steel going to be more accurate? What kind of distance loss should I expect if any? What would be the best steel shaft for a driver...DG? Rifle?:dunno: 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I am pretty sure Tiger is not using a steel shaft in his Sasquatch. That is most likely the Diamana shaft in there. It is silver in color, so might appear to be steel.

As for advantages of steel over graphite? You might gain more accuracy, as long as you have the correct steel shaft. If you have the wrong flex, even in steel you will loose accuracy.

Unless you are spraying your drives all over the county I would not change shafts. If you are spraying your drives all over the place then it could be that the current graphite shaft in your driver is not the correct shaft for your swing.

I think you need to go demo some drivers with different shafts to see what you prefer. Problem is, it is damn hard to find new drivers with steel shafts in them now.


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Iam consistant with my driver, not hitting all over the place or anything. I play a slight fade and I can draw the ball when needed. What graphite shafts are out there that would beat the speeder shaft for distance, Im not up to date with the latest shaft technology so will someone please get me up to date. I like the feeling of steel but love the distance of graphite. what would be the best shaft out there now? I have a tempo similar to Ernie Els, but lots of power at impact so what would work for me??

Steve


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

TheNextGreat1 said:


> Iam consistant with my driver, not hitting all over the place or anything. I play a slight fade and I can draw the ball when needed. What graphite shafts are out there that would beat the speeder shaft for distance, Im not up to date with the latest shaft technology so will someone please get me up to date. I like the feeling of steel but love the distance of graphite. what would be the best shaft out there now? I have a tempo similar to Ernie Els, but lots of power at impact so what would work for me??
> 
> Steve


How far do you hit your drives now? Why change if you are driving the ball well now? You might gain some yardage with the newer driver heads on the market. Hard to say, you will be the judge of that and no one can really tell you what shaft to buy as they are not the ones swinging it. I just ordered a Graman UL540 Limey for a driver head I have here. Is it the right shaft? Won't know until I install it and hit it!
As I said if you can demo some drivers that is your best bet.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think that you'd be any happier with the steel shaft (not that you are unhappy with the driver now.) Today's graphite is nearly as accurate as Steel and the cost to switch from graphite to steel, and then back to graphite might outweigh any perceived advantages.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

According to the powers that be, Steel will improve accuracy, but it will also increase weight and loss of club head speed 3-7 mph. The google research I did indicated that Tiger had changed over to graphite for last years Masters, wasn't able to find any newer info on his driver shaft....

Del


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

What effect does the flex point have? I know that it will make the ball launch higher or lower but what flex does what? Does it significantly make a difference? and does anyone happen to know what the flex point on the stock stiff speeder shaft have on a 983k? Sorry for all the questions lol

Steve


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

hey,

in one magazine that I read, Golf Magazine.
They posted that TW is using a True Temper Dynamic Gold 100 something for his irons.

can you share me the link site where TW is now using graphite shaft?


----------

